# Mit Eclipse Class Dateien benutzen.



## ZubX (25. Jun 2006)

Hellau,

ich habe ein paar .class Dateien die bestimmte Funktionen implementieren sollen. Wie kann ich diese in ein Eclipse Projekt verwenden? #Import geht doch nur wenn die .java Dateien da sind.

Martin


----------



## foobar (25. Jun 2006)

Du kannst die Classes über MyProjectName => Properties => Java Build Path => Add Class Folder einbinden.


----------



## ZubX (26. Jun 2006)

Die Klasse ist so definiert:
public class Algo123 extends java.lang.Object

Ich habe in Eclipse einen Ordner "abc" direkt unter der Projektebene eingerichtet. (Auf der selben Ebene wie der src Ordner.) Wie binde ich nun die .class Datei ein?
Diese beiden Imports gehen nicht:
import abc.Graph;
import Graph;

Den Ordner "abc" habe ich als Klassenordner dem Projekt hinzugefügt.


----------



## Gast (26. Jun 2006)

Das sind die beiden Importbefehle die nicht gehen:
import abc.Algo123;
import Algo123;


----------



## foobar (26. Jun 2006)

Du mußt einen Ordner z.b. classes anlegen in den du die Klassen legst, den Ordner bindest du wie oben beschrieben in Eclipse ein. In den Klassen in denen du die Lib verwendest mußt du einfach ein Organize Imports machen, dann generiert Eclipse automatisch die Imports.


----------



## ZubX (26. Jun 2006)

Hm, das funktioniert noch nicht so. Was ich gemacht habe:
1. Einen Ordner classes direkt unterhalb des Projektes in Eclipse eingerichtet; die .class Dateien hinzugefügt.
2. Diesen Ordner dem Klassenpfad hinzugefügt. (Wie oben beschrieben.)
3. In der Klasse in der ich die .class Datei benutzen will habe ich RechtsKlick->Quelle->ImporteVerwalten und RechtsKlick->Quelle->ImporteHinzufügen gemacht. Bei beiden ist nichts passiert. (Bis auf die Tatsache das obige falschen Importbefehle entfernt worden sind.)

PS: Ich benutze die deutsche Lokalisation von Eclipse.


----------



## ZubX (26. Jun 2006)

Jetzt klappt es. Es hat daran gelegen das ich explizit einen Rechtsklick->Aktualisieren auf den classes Ordner machen mußte. Einfach das Projekt anklicken und F5 hat nicht geklappt.

Vielen Dank Foobar


----------



## foobar (26. Jun 2006)

Kein Thema 

Ich verstehe nicht warum Eclipse nicht in der Lage ist selbstständig einen Refresh durchzuführen. Das nervt.


----------

